# Baffle/ Heat deflectors



## lemans (Apr 7, 2014)

I have learned so much from these forums.. I have learned that every pit that has a SFB needs a heat deflector of some sort to even out the heat . We have all used cookie sheets, aluminum baking pans ect.. I'm not talking about tuning plates or convection plates . I'm talking about the 11-18 inch aluminum used to direct the 500 plus degrees fri the SFB to to other end of the put.
   So why die sent the manufactures off these grills as an accessory? This why the would fit perfectly , instead of having to fabricate something that "almost works "?


----------



## lemans (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey sorry for the mis spells I have big thumbs?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2014)

Lemans said:


> I have learned so much from these forums.. I have learned that every pit that has a SFB needs a heat deflector of some sort to even out the heat . We have all used cookie sheets, aluminum baking pans ect.. I'm not talking about tuning plates or convection plates . I'm talking about the 11-18 inch aluminum used to direct the 500 plus degrees fri the SFB to to other end of the put.
> *  So why die sent the manufactures off these grills as an accessory? This why the would fit perfectly , instead of having to fabricate something that "almost works "?*





Because they have never used a smoker or smoked food....   They don't know what they are building or why... except to make money from a product that "looks" good....    Sorry, that's just the way I see it.....


----------



## lemans (Apr 7, 2014)

So I think we have so many on this site that have the tools and knowledge and the materials . It would be the perfect money maker to start producing these for people like me who have the inexpensive char grilliers and brinkmans that want to buy them and just can't seem to make them ourselves!! We have guys that will make you charcoal boxes
Out if expanded steel so why not someone 
Make bolt on baffles.. It seems simple enough
.. And there is defiantly a market for it.. 
  Come on . Someone step in. You could charge 35.00$ . I would be the first one on line..


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 18, 2014)

If you go to www.kickassbbqsouth.com and contact Ernie, he will make and send you a baffle for around 35 bucks.  I get even temps across the grate.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## laughingpanther (Apr 20, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> Because they have never used a smoker or smoked food.... They don't know what they are building or why... except to make money from a product that "looks" good.... Sorry, that's just the way I see it.....


Which is the way it is. It's all about the allmighty dollar and some manufacturers don't give a rat's behind about quality as long as they make the sale.


----------



## montoya88 (Mar 28, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Because they have never used a smoker or smoked food.... They don't know what they are building or why... except to make money from a product that "looks" good.... Sorry, that's just the way I see it.....


I myself fell in this category. As mention in my thread under " Roll Call" I fabricated one to learn how to do a roll-out but something practical to sell.

Being that I fabricated it with cooking in mind I've overlooked the cleaning part of owning a Smoker. I've welded the heat deflector to the shell of the smoking chamber now I'm worried about cleaning underneath the deflector.


----------



## coque (Mar 28, 2017)

When I had a Chargriller 5050, I bought a custom baffle plate to even out the temps from bbqsmokermods.com  

I was happy with their service and felt that it was worth finally not having to battle wild temperature swings up and down.


----------



## montoya88 (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's a picture of what I've got I was cleaning it out today. I was worried about warping so I decided to weld it in. Now it makes it impossible to work with.













20170328_183133.jpg



__ montoya88
__ Mar 28, 2017


















20170328_183137.jpg



__ montoya88
__ Mar 28, 2017


----------



## dugzy33 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've always wondered why the opening between the FB and CC was so big. 
Kinda dumb. IMO. 
Also the extra grates for grilling in the FB?
Really?  That is the worst set up for a hamburger/hot dog grill. 
Too close to the fire. 
It's a smoker not a grill. 
That's what my Weber kettle is for. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## montoya88 (Mar 29, 2017)

It's a heat deflector there's no fire underneath inside the the smoking chamber. Here's the setup.













20170313_154808.jpg



__ montoya88
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------

